# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم OSS Client  OSS-Client Ver 4.1 Update- MK Defenders of The Realm Released

## najjarsat

Today we bring you an update full of improvements and new features "& Various Models of Exclusive" for the whole community Unlockers with Our Software & license working on their computers.   Many User send mail "please Add More Samsung... we accepted the proposal first start by "Direct Unlock" then we will be adding repair imei .. everything step by step to give them something really powerful & without error in operations.         Many team have made noise .. "HTC bla bla bla" & no offense I think we get the turn to us & as always providing complete real solutions not fake updates ...   All HTC Desire Series "With Processor MTK" is Supported correctly   -ADDED Read Code/Direct Unlock OVER USB FOR: (NO ROOT/NO ADB) - META METHOD   -ADDED READ CODE/DIRECT UNLOCK/IMEI REPAIR/REBUILD (ROOTED DEVICES) - ADB METHOD   HTC DESIRE 210   HTC DESIRE 310   HTC DESIRE 320   HTC DESIRE 516t   HTC DESIRE 526G+   HTC DESIRE 616w   HTC DESIRE 620G+   HTC DESIRE 820s   HTC DESIRE 816G   HTC DESIRE 826         Read Detail Below!!! OSS-Client Version 4.1MK Finish Him ....    SAMSUNG Extreme Module Updated - New Models Added for Direct unlock!!   Samsung Update    I777   I896   I908   I987   I9000M   I9000T   I9003L   I9020A   I9100M   I9100T   I9300P   I9300T   I9308   I9502   N5100   N7000B   N7100T   N8000   N8005   P1000   P1000L   P3100   P3105   P3105T   P3110   P5100   P5110   P5200   SC01C   SC01D   SC02B   SC02C   SC02D   T849   T859   T869   T959D   T959U   T969V   SHV E210K   SHV E210L   SHV E210S   RSHW M110S   SHW M250S   SHW M380K   SHW M440S   I437 NEW   I467   I467 NEW   I537   I577 NEW   I667 NEW   I727 NEW   I727R NEW   I757 NEW   I757M NEW   I957D NEW   I957R NEW   I957M NEW   I577 NEW   I9210 NEW   I9305B NEW   I9305N NEW   I9305T NEW   I9506   N7005 NEW   P7320 NEW   SC01E   SC01E NEW   SC02   SC02 NEW   SC02E NEW   SC03D NEW   SC05D NEW   SM S975L   SM S975L NEW   T699   T769   T769 NEW   T779   T779 NEW   T879 NEW   T989   T989 NEW   T989D NEW   T999L   M919 NEW   I8260E   I8260L   I8262B   I8262D   I8552   S6310N   I8350   How usual ... back to the times of updating our Software, OSS-Client !!!   In this Update, Samsung's time for Several Models.... & As always FREE & WithOut Risk!!! for our users   Features Supported   -Added Direct Unlock              EXTRA + CERTIFICATE MODULE RELEASED - BROADCOM & SPREADTRUM DEVICES SUPPORTED!!!   Features Added   Read Certificate   Write Certificate         New Feature Added For Samsung Devices...   Enable All Languages - [WithOut risk]         EXTRA + IMEI CALCULATOR 2015 UPdated!!!   Lanix Module Updated   -Lanix W32 Supported "Non Need Logs/Credits"      Bmobile Module Updated   -Bmobile AX620 Supported "Non Need logs/credits"    All Operations & Calculation in Our Software "www.oss-client.com" Is FREEE!!!!         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *WebSite*            الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Contact!!!*   *SONORK : 100.62393*   *Skype : OSS CLIENT*   *WhatsApp +33699940116*

----------

